# Red Card Day???



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Hiya

What do you all understand this to mean? I had always understood it to mean the cat has won all its classes which it entered? but recently I have seen it used where cats have not won all their classes?

Sarah


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

Same as you - 1st in all classes entered. So if I entered Alfie in the Open, Grand and two sides this would mean he would have to get the PC (or BOB only), Grand (not Reserve) and 1st in both sides to have a red card day - in fact he didn't even have a red card day when he won Overall at the Croydon because he got Reserve Grand and unplaced in one of his sides that day. Its a funny old game thats for sure


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

s far as we are concerned it's all classes you have entered, not as some seem too think, your open, BOB and 3 side classes ( unless 3 side classes is all you entered).


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Soupie said:


> Hiya
> 
> What do you all understand this to mean? I had always understood it to mean the cat has won all its classes which it entered? but recently I have seen it used where cats have not won all their classes?
> 
> Sarah


same as you


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Steverags said:


> s far as we are concerned it's all classes you have entered, not as some seem too think, your open, BOB and 3 side classes ( unless 3 side classes is all you entered).


Yes I keep seeing Red Card days where there are 3 firsts in sides but the cat has been unplaced or lower placed in other classes!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't understand how it could not mean that???

1st place is red so red card day is all 1st places which would, normally, be the open plus three sides.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

If you have entered extra sides then i'd say you need 1st in all of them to be a red card day.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

I am new to the cat show hobby but I have been led to understand that a RCD means you came First in every class you entered that day. So getting first in all classes and unplaced in another class would not be a RCD, even though you had only been awarded First prizes as you had also been placed less than First in another class.

I would not say you needed to be awarded BOB though in order to claim you had a RCD, as one could then say unless you won BOV or BIS also, you cat was "beaten".

But RCD is an artificial award anyway...the GCCF do not award a RCD prize!


----------

